# Favorite Place to sleep!



## Bindi (Nov 10, 2013)

What is your hedgie's favorite place to sleep? If I pull Bindi out of her cage and on my lap, she just waddles to the crook of my elbow and goes to nap there. Super Cute! Always that spot, preferably my left arm. 

Does your hedgie have a silly napping spots?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

In my shirt. It doesn't matter if Piglet is already in a nice, soft blanket. He'll climb out and burrow in my shirt, even if it isn't as thick and warm as the blanket. He loves skin to skin contact.

If I have to get up for any reason I take him out and set him on the couch by his blanket so he can stay warm, but he just sits in the open waiting for me to come back and the second I sit down he's already climbing back in my shirt. He won't even stay with my boyfriend if I'm around. Daddy's lap will suffice if it's his only choice, but otherwise it has to be momma.


----------



## Bindi (Nov 10, 2013)

That is the cutest thing ever!! He must love you a lot!


----------



## Marleysmommy (Nov 9, 2013)

My little Marley's favorite place is right where my legs come together, as soon as I take her out of her cage, that's right where she goes, and gets grumpy when I try to move her.


----------



## lilbare (Jun 13, 2013)

Mine is my chest! She will climb up to my chest and fall asleep, that is when she is not being a grumpy butt and not wanting to be out of cage.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Preston loves to sleep on my foot! 
Zeke loves to sleep in my arms as if im rocking him like a baby to sleep.


----------

